# Mopars!!!



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Looks like Mopars are here. Got e-mail from Bud's HO.

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

hmmm. Your thr 2nd person to post this from Bud's . I hope it's true . Can't wait to get a hold of these. !


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd be happy with some pics. Are there any posted anywhere? The Mopars are XTractions right?

Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Jeff has the pics: http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/ComingSoon.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Why do they still feel the need to put those motors on the hoods of these things? How many Daytonas have you seen with the blower and block sticking a foot out of the hood? Hello bondo....:devil: 


Bring 'em on. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ya know, I think I might have an answer to that... i just realized this a couple days ago when I posted a question about the future of the slot car line on the diecast board. markhos responded, and he said that Art (a PM employee) had shown him a whole bunch of pre-production slot car bodies, including stock-looking ones, movie cars, and Rebel-Rod type cars.

ever seen the diecast Rebel Rods series? they go over HUGE... i don't really know much about them, but i think there was a huge uproar at one point when they discontinued them. Anyway, they have engines that stick thru the hoods (and I think they have door meatballs with numbers in them too).

I think they figure that Rebel Rods have a following, so they apply the Rebel Rods formula to a few slot cars in each release and that's what they get...

--rick


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Mopar Muscle R1 X-Tractions have arrived!*

Motorcitytoyz has received our Mopar Muscle R1 Xtractions and
are shipping all pre-orders.

If anyone needs product, I still have some inventory left that was
not pre-sold.

Thanks


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

MCT, will you sell individual cars and if so, at what price? Same prices as for your older releases on your web site?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Why do they still feel the need to put those motors on the hoods of these things? How many Daytonas have you seen with the blower and block sticking a foot out of the hood?


Answers: Because those toys appeal to some collectors. And, none.

I do give them credit for at least not ruining ALL of the Chargers in the Mopar Muscle release with those hideous chrome hood warts, like they did with F&F. Hey, I'd love to see big chrome motors sticking out of the engine bay of street rods or dragsters. But not a model designed exclusively for racing. I'm in no hurry to see JL do any of those overblown and highly distorted fantasy cars they do in diecast. But if they do them and make money then it's a good thing. Product sales are what lubricates the machine.

At one point I thought that I'd would buy everything JL did (except for the overpriced specialty cars). They are the closest thing that we have today to the $3.00-$5.00 slot cars that we had in the 60s and 70s. But as time goes by and JL starts trying to appeal to the fringe areas I'm starting to get more selective. No big deal, they can't all be winners. Aurora and Tyco did plenty of stinky dogs in their day. But every dog has its day.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

The blowers are just going to be a fact of life. I know most of us dont love them, but we have to remember that while we are 'collectors and hobbyists' the product is still a toy. It's still a business, and JL does still need to cultivate new customers, and that means, at least in part...appealing to kids and people who have not seen a thousand "blown" slot cars like we have. We consider them cartoonish, but to a kid walking into a hobby shop with his dad, those blown Chargers and 'Vettes must look pretty cool. Kid A tells kid B about his 'really cool' new toy car, and on and on. The unseen upside of it is some of those kids who convince dad to buy that blown Charger, and maybe....just maybe, Dad and son for a new bond by sharing a new hobby, or some of the kids form friendships that grow out of slot car racing. Those 'fringe' buyers just might end up someday becoming the collectors and hobbyists that we are now. And so the hobby grows, and JL stays in business. 
Just my simple opinion
Joe


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I found them yesterday at a local hobby shop. I was lucky enough to find the Charger White Thunder. Made my day!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

JPRcustoms said:


> The blowers are just going to be a fact of life. I know most of us dont love them, but we have to remember that while we are 'collectors and hobbyists' the product is still a toy. It's still a business, and JL does still need to cultivate new customers, and that means, at least in part...appealing to kids and people who have not seen a thousand "blown" slot cars like we have.


There's probably a different 'business' reason for the blowers. Most, if not all, the models with the blowers have a corresponding 'non-blown' version, which means that except for the hood, RC2 gets to amortize their mold faster


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

I like blowers, however, RC2/JL needs to get the scale right. I immediately replced my F&F Black Charger blower with one from a JL diecast which was in better proportion. For the cars whether JLTJ500 or XTractions, they are making them just a tad too big. The die cast car blowers are a better replacement. I replaced the charger one with one from s JL diecast Willys panel van and the result was dramatic.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

They Make Big Blowers For Goofs Like Me Who Say...aaahhhhh Cooooool....i Wish They Put Those Motors Are More Cars. And The 8 Year Olds In This House Like Em Too.
Thats Why, Catching Everyones Eyes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I agree with you AFX TOO. I'm getting selective on these slot car releases also. There is only 2 of the Mopar Muscles I really want. The Charger and Daytona Charger without the blowers. I don't mind the blowers, and on some cars I like them. My favorites on the Bowtie Brigade are the Impalas and Belairs. But having the hoods being removable by using a dremel open up the customizing/modeling door to neat ideas.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A/FX Nut, those are my favorites too. I think JL is just showing their diecast roots with the novelty cars. But as long as they keep pumping them out and are successful we all win. I look forward to getting my Mopars.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

We are all winning with these new bodies, but what is a reasonable amount of time for them to straighten out thier chassis? New people to this hobby are being turned off because they don,t work right out of the box so they don't stay with it for the enjoymant unless they are fortunate enough to be near someone who can guide them thru the bumps. How does jl compare to mm's problem with motors? What did bad ones do to them?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those Model Motoring arms were bad (measuring 50 ohms per pole), just burning up on people, but MM did fix that problem and the T+ chassis can run well (with a little tweaking). These chassis may not be the quality as Aurora Afx mags, but the same thing apply, and work well. And thanks to the 'net, those first time buyers can find good info on what to do to maintain, or improve their performance.



I'd like to recommend a little suggestion to RC/JL that would complete the retro look of these cars and containers, and give the novice (or first time) buyers out there some pointers:

The old Aurora cars came with a little parts breakdown sheet that was found under the foam......the Afx cars had a little pamphlet with the breakdown and some care tips, along with a small list of other cars available from that series. Now the Pit Kits do have a breakdown on the back, but JL/RC should reproduce these little reference sheets for the newbies to rely on. Include the JL customer phone number, an invitation to join the JL club (free membership for a year), and put the JL website on so the people can check things out. They'll see the BB link there and hopefully find their way here.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

DLW, that's a great idea that would add little to the cost. I hope JL considers it.

I also wonder ... do the JL product designers and QA people have a TEST TRACK at their facility??? I know all the old time slot car manufacturers had test tracks at their facility because a lot of the senior R&D and product people were also slot heads. I bet that a slew of the nagging little issues with the JL chassis would be taken care of if they actually ran the cars themselves.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Dlw, that is a great idea that JL/Rc2 should pick up on! It would go a long way to helping the newbies out. Go apply for a job...they could use simple, cost effective, SMART ideas like that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

A long time ago I did supply JL with the teardown paper you speak of. So I have no idea as why it was never included.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

They could just print it on the inside of those inserts. A pictures worth a...well you know. 

all show, no go...hefer


----------

